# Anyone hitting the surf after Thanksgiving?



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

few friends and I are thinking of hitting car bodies on Saturday, may stay the night,

Anyone else doing a little surf fishing and where..?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm having my Thanksgiving with the kids on tuesday. and I haven't made up my mind where i'm going hunting or fishing. If in the area I'll stop by and say hello.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

troutless said:


> I'm having my Thanksgiving with the kids on tuesday. and I haven't made up my mind where i'm going hunting or fishing. If in the area I'll stop by and say hello.


Please do if yor in my neck of the woods/beach, I drive a 4x4 black F 150.. here is a pic,,


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I plan on going to high island saturday even though the weather won't be the best. Still want a chance at a bull red.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

fishing-guru said:


> I plan on going to high island saturday even though the weather won't be the best. Still want a chance at a bull red.


Good luck FG. make sure you post pic's if you go...


----------



## Priestola (Feb 10, 2011)

ssmarinaman said:


> few friends and I are thinking of hitting car bodies on Saturday, may stay the night,
> 
> Anyone else doing a little surf fishing and where..?


What/where is car bodies?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surf*

I think they are referring to the end of the beach road as you drive from Surfside towards San Luis Pass on the Bluewater HW. There are some old bulkheads there and maybe some houses. The cars are structures that were evidently left or placed in the sand...for what reason I do not know....maybe ******* erosion control!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

The area called the "car bodies" is the last 1/4 mile of beachfront before the Treasure Island subdivision. This area is also where Cold Pass once entered the Gulf of Mexico. At one time the car bodies were placed there as a form of rip-rap to deter the re-opening of Cold Pass. They now reside around 300yrds off the beach, if there is anything left of them. Some great fishing down there as the guts in the beach are deeper, also some of the in and outflow to San Luis Pass runs down the beach. The redfish should be there waiting for y'all. Good Fishing !!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Dano, thanks for the good info on the car bodies.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

just as you pass SLP coming from G land... take the first beach access and turn left on the beach.. most of the times I'm about 1/2 mile from the end.. this could change depending on weather and the amount of people on the beach..


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I also will be around High Island this weekend.Silver Jacked up Durango pulling a yak trailer.


----------



## DMONIC-FISH (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope to make it out to high island as well this weekend...4 door f150 with a green/black bass raider on trailer.


----------



## Surf Runner (Apr 17, 2011)

*Pre Thanksgiving*

I had planned on going to High Island with Fishing Guru but the forecast for Saturday looks ............. NOT TO GOOD so I plan on hittin the surf Wednesday. As soon as the wife finds out that I'm going she'll be hittin it:hairout:, if you know what I mean .......... oh well, aint doing nothing wrong, just fishing.
FG you think that you can go tomorrow? I can pick you up around 5 and drop you off around 5.
Anyone planning on a surf trip tomorrow?
I'll be in a silver Titan down about 1/4 mile, stop and say hello.
If yall cant make it, I understand, so be sure to have a safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry surf runner, my mom won't let me go. Too many things to do tomorrow.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Directions?
I might pop by


----------



## Surf Runner (Apr 17, 2011)

10 east to 124 ( winnie exit ) turn right, go to the water .......... about 19 miles....... turn left


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I am going to high island friday just for a day trip, if anyone wants to come I will be in a white honda odyssey. I fish at the same place that surf runner does, 1/4 mile to the left, in front of the yellow house. The winds are strong, 14mph form SE, but it's the only time I can go. Will post a report after the trip.


----------

